# urgent appeal



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have 19 cats rangeing from 9 months old to 6 years old needing a homes, many are indoor only.

Sadly i cant have all these cats blood tested but they will have vet checks.

The cats are on the waiting list for Battersea but the lady seems to be desperate now.

Can anybody help with either taking 2 into foster or rehoming 1 cat.

I will have more details after i have spoken to the lady today, i am hoping if we can find homes quick enough for the cats they could remain where they are and new owners collect from this owner.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i hope you can find homes for them CC. sadly i cannot take any more with having my own 15 and 2 that i am looking after at the moment. wish i could help but i'm full, sorry


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

wow!!! Lets keep this thread moving. CC I think you should post in general chat and cat chat too, there are much more people there that don´t always come to this section. Will keep a sharp eye for newbies looking for cats.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have asked the owner to email me photo's etc of each cat so we can get onto the website.

This is a big mission and i cant do this on my own.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey hun have you asked Lauren I'm sure all hers have got homes now xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm onto the FB page and website


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I´m sure there is a solution


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope your right Merlin, i dont want to fail these cats.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

we wont, nothing is impossible. We need to post in every section, to find potential homes.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

If we all share on FB hopefully someone somewhere will be able to help. Is Kelly Joy able to offer any help by way of contacts - she is very good at this sort of thing.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, i have now emailed Kelly-Joy and hope for a good response.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Have shared to my Facebook for you and will ask around x. Unfortunately I would love to take a couple but with all the kittens at the moment just haven't got anymore room  But sure with everyones help we'll find homes for them all x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

What a devastating predicament for this poor woman and her babies. I do wonder if this is the result of the bedroom tax! Im trying to find homes for 2 dogs as the owners are being forced out of their home and into a bedsit due to this, where the dogs are not allowed. How many animal owners are going to lose their homes and be forced into squalid accommodation without their beloved pets?

CC Let me know if I can help with finances.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I would like to think that 19 cats weren't living in a spare bedroom!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I have another fosterer for one or two available


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

I did stupid by my cat but have replied to your fb as I am able to foster if needed as I'm only about 30 mins away.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Laurac said:


> I would like to think that 19 cats weren't living in a spare bedroom!


Laura, are you being serious? Many pets owners are living in 2/3 bedroom homes with a garden. They are now losing their homes due to rent arrears because they cant afford to make up the difference of £80pm, and are being shoved into private bedsits that are not suitable for pets or the landlords wont allow.

I wasn't suggesting for one minute that they were living in a spare bedroom. This is exactly what has happened to a couple I know.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Just wasn't sure why politics came into it. The main thing is that the cats are rehomed safely. If it was due to the bedroom tax, and there were 19 cats crammed into a 2/3 bed council house - then it sounds like they might end up with a better quality of life, however sad it is for the owner. If it is just that numbers or finances have got out of control - then that is equally sad - but again, hopefully there can be a good outcome.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Politics is going to play a great part in this in the future. Many tenants are having to downsize to bedsits and we are going to see the aftermath in thousands of pets having to be pts. Im not even a supporter of the government paying huge rents for spare bedrooms, but I cant help but worry and see the bigger picture.

Anyway, that's for another thread  Back to topic!


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry CC I've only just seen this, almost all of the cats here are leaving next week so let me know if u need any taking in xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, so to get things correct.

Kimberleyski..... how many could you foster for me please and what age/time frame are we talking? Thankyou.

Vickie.... above question aslo for you please, thankyou.

Lauren, how many for you aswell please.

I have 3 kittens leaving me next weekend so can take 3 adults into my rescue but that still leaves 16 to find homes for.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

CC. Someone has revealed on another thread that this lady runs a rescue. Why is someone turfing a rescue out of a home - and how come lots of the cats are brothers and sisters (does the rescue rehome unwanted litters).


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, so to get things correct.
> 
> Kimberleyski..... how many could you foster for me please and what age/time frame are we talking? Thankyou.
> 
> ...


I could foster 2 as I could keep them seperate from my 2 if needed as I have a large spare room. If they got on with the other 2 they would have run of the house. Not bothered on age at all.


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

kimberleyski said:


> I could foster 2 as I could keep them seperate from my 2 if needed as I have a large spare room. If they got on with the other 2 they would have run of the house. Not bothered on age at all.


Sorry didn't say time frame. Whenever is fine I work full time Monday to Friday, but can pick up or be in for drop off any evening.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

kimberleyski said:


> Sorry didn't say time frame. Whenever is fine I work full time Monday to Friday, but can pick up or be in for drop off any evening.


Come on then spill the Beans! How did you get round your other half


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

jill3 said:


> Come on then spill the Beans! How did you get round your other half


Ha ha at the mo that's just fostering hope I made that clear......

Not sure if bringing in a 3rd cat is a brill idea.... My parents think it's a bad idea but then they thought Dorothy was a bad idea too!

I would like to meet them all I must admit as there is a chance I could fall in love with one and keep one. OH generally agrees to most things I say. Just to keep the peace lol!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Laurac said:


> CC. Someone has revealed on another thread that this lady runs a rescue. Why is someone turfing a rescue out of a home - and how come lots of the cats are brothers and sisters (does the rescue rehome unwanted litters).


To my knowledge the owner isnt a rescue, she is just the owner of 19 cats, i have said due to her being made homeless i will try my best to help rehome them.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i wonder if the forum member who said the lady ran a rescue got mixed up and thinks CC is trying to re-home the cats from her rescue


----------



## CatsDomino (Oct 10, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Laura, are you being serious? Many pets owners are living in 2/3 bedroom homes with a garden. They are now losing their homes due to rent arrears because they cant afford to make up the difference of £80pm, and are being shoved into private bedsits that are not suitable for pets or the landlords wont allow.
> 
> I wasn't suggesting for one minute that they were living in a spare bedroom. This is exactly what has happened to a couple I know.


Not to be too political but if they've got spare rooms in social housing then tough.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am not rehoming any of these 19 cats from my rescue, i am just trying to help the lady rehome from her own home, nothing more.

Sadly i cannot blood test any of these cats for health problems, they are the owners responsibility and ive just said i will help and ask around.

Thankyou to the person who has kindly informed me that all these cats are related, they are all brother and sister so this is inbreeding and any health problems would need to be considered. I would hope the owner could provide vet medical records for each cat if there is anybody wishing to give one of these cats a home.

The lady as far as i know isnt a rescue, she has just found herself in a unexpected change of circumstances, she is not a bad person or doesnt appear to be whilst on the phone speaking with her.

So i remind anybody we all know of potential health risks with inbreeding, so please this is not my responsibility as im just helping.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

CatsDomino said:


> Not to be too political but if they've got spare rooms in social housing then tough.


Really!!! Don't fall off ur horse while u look on the people below being stamped on

Cc i would help but i'm too far


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

My bedroom can be used if they don't get on with my cat/kittens/dogs or they can have run of the house if they do so probably 2? But whatever I can do to help!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Vikki1985 said:


> My bedroom can be used if they don't get on with my cat/kittens/dogs or they can have run of the house if they do so probably 2? But whatever I can do to help!


just wanted to say how great it is for you to offer help..great stuff.


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> just wanted to say how great it is for you to offer help..great stuff.


Thanks, I'm local to them and if I can help in some way I will. I may need advice and I don't always get things right but I do try!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry I'm unable to help out  But hope all these cats can find homes, be foster or forever ones.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for all the help and support.

I have somebody contacting the owner today so will know more later.

Obviously as i dont know of any health risks at this present time i am unable to accept any fostering offers where people have other pets its not worth the risk.
I will be working along side afew people plus vets and just do my best, im sure a plan will be made by the vet.

Once again thankyou for kind offers of help, i am sorry that i did jump the gun asking for help before all the relevant details was known, my reason was i didnt think we had any chance of rehomeing so many cats in a short time. The owner has been given alot of information re: housing and where to ask for help so hopefully we will hear a good result soon.

I was expecting photo's yesterday with details but the owner hasnt done this, so what exactly is happening i have no idea.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor CC, sorry you got jumped on. I know the feeling: let no good deed go unpunished . The histories of most rescue cats are unknown. It isn't realistic or fair to expect rescue organisations to take responsibility or account for possible inbreeding etc. People who take in rescue cats are, for the most part, aware of this. It's just common sense.

Well done CC for your tireless efforts. I am sorry if you are made to feel unappreciated. You are remarkable because you never give up. For you, it is only about the cats needing help. I salute you. :thumbsup:

I would offer to help, but I am on another continent.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Glad to see your back on form CC we were worried after last night and some of the comments made. as you know Sal and myself are right behind you and just know you will carry on and do whatever it takes to help this lady and her cats


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

CatsDomino said:


> Not to be too political but if they've got spare rooms in social housing then tough.


Are you an animal lover? Quite a harsh statement when the future lives of animals are taken into consideration!

Politics aside, one cannot ignore exactly how this new legislation is going to affect pet owners. Couples will now not be paid housing benefit for properties with more than one bedroom. Sadly there just aren't enough one bed properties to house them. That's what makes an ass of this new ruling. Most of them were actually 'given' these houses by the local council and they didn't exactly get much of a choice.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I am BANNED from having any more pets now we have Treetrunks at Fortfierce, however, I can help with transport if any is needed past my neck of the woods - as usual I don't want any fuel money as hubs is still on crutches so will take his car! 

(P.S, Although I have trimmed off some of the leaves, my pink and peachy flowers are STILL going!)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Poor CC, sorry you got jumped on. I know the feeling: let no good deed go unpunished . The histories of most rescue cats are unknown. It isn't realistic or fair to expect rescue organisations to take responsibility or account for possible inbreeding etc. People who take in rescue cats are, for the most part, aware of this. It's just common sense.
> 
> Well done CC for your tireless efforts. I am sorry if you are made to feel unappreciated. You are remarkable because you never give up. For you, it is only about the cats needing help. I salute you. :thumbsup:
> 
> I would offer to help, but I am on another continent.


Here here. :thumbsup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You really dont need to worry about me, this is an open forum where opinions differ, im fine with that. 
If i need to help off forum and off my rescue then thats ok, if there is a way round things i will find them.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

CC as usual, excellent work. You show you are here for the cats and nothing else.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone know of any Bsh cat rescues in the north east preferably, 
A friend of mine has just lost her s to a hearty attack ,she loves the Bsh, ,


----------



## Vikki1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

I can help transport, obviously I have other pets but dh has said if it gets urgent he will heat the garage for them lol x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Vikki, thats a very kind offer. xx


----------



## CatsDomino (Oct 10, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Are you an animal lover? Quite a harsh statement when the future lives of animals are taken into consideration!
> 
> Politics aside, one cannot ignore exactly how this new legislation is going to affect pet owners. Couples will now not be paid housing benefit for properties with more than one bedroom. Sadly there just aren't enough one bed properties to house them. That's what makes an ass of this new ruling. Most of them were actually 'given' these houses by the local council and they didn't exactly get much of a choice.


I'm fully aware if the legislation. My point is that quite a lot of us aren't fortunate enough to be gifted a fully-paid for house with spare rooms.

I take your point about two bedroom properties but there's a very simple solution - one that the rest of us have had to do for years on end in many cases - share. I've yet to see a single compelling argument as to why those who claim LHA or HB are unable to share.



lynnenagle said:


> Really!!! Don't fall off ur horse while u look on the people below being stamped on
> 
> Cc i would help but i'm too far


Below? I haven't had a free house with spare rooms for decades.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

jaycee05 said:


> Does anyone know of any Bsh cat rescues in the north east preferably,
> A friend of mine has just lost her s to a hearty attack ,she loves the Bsh, ,


I know this is not in the north but there is a beautiful 2year old Blue and white BHS Boy at Rushden Persian Rescue He is a stunner.

I don't know where your friend lives but I am sure it would be well worth her coming to see him. and if she decides she wants him I can collect him and she can pick him up from our address which would save her about an hour of her journey.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you ,going to check now where Rushden is, thinking it was Manchester area, but thats north too
I have looked at the website, but can only see a BSH girl, 
I have been given the name of another rescue with 2 BSH girls, but i know she would like a boy
Will conact her today


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

CatsDomino said:


> I'm fully aware if the legislation. My point is that quite a lot of us aren't fortunate enough to be gifted a fully-paid for house with spare rooms.
> 
> I take your point about two bedroom properties but there's a very simple solution - one that the rest of us have had to do for years on end in many cases - share. *I've yet to see a single compelling argument as to why those who claim LHA or HB are unable to share*.
> 
> Below? I haven't had a free house with spare rooms for decades.


How about having a seriously disabled person in the home who screams and wails (very very loudly) throughout most of the night so that lodgers are not exactly lining the streets wanting to share ?

Good luck Catcoonz, I don't know much about cats but you seem a bit of an angel in disguise


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, i have now emailed Kelly-Joy and hope for a good response.


I haven't had any email:confused1: not sure where that has gone:confused1:

but anyway I on here cross posting cats, so can someone fill me in on how many still need rescue places and also I need the following template of questions filled in for all cats and pictures of each cat. send them to both [email protected]nimallifelineuk.org and [email protected] some emails are not getting through to us as we had such a high number of animals needing help we just cleared one house with a large number of cats as well but we do our best just need all info and pics sent to us.

Name:
Breed: 
Colour/pattern:
Age:
Sex:
Neutered:
Up to date with vaccinations: 
When was last flea treated?
When was last Wormed?
Are they microchipped: 
Details of any health problems: 
Have they been in contact with any cats that are ill with infectious viruses and diseases such as FIV,FELV,Herpes etc
Details of any behavioural problems:
Any toileting problems (eg. messing away from tray or spraying):
Used to children:
If so what age:
How do they get on with other cats:
How do they get on with dogs:
Are they an indoor or outdoor cat:
How many hours are they used to be left alone for:
Diet they are on:
Litter used:
Whereabouts are you in UK:
Reason for rehoming:
Contact number: (Please leave a land line number if possible as it cuts our costs down)
When we have found a rescue that will take your cat do you mind if we pass them your contact number? (We will only pass to a reputable rescue who can generally help you):


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have emailed both email addresses but ok, will complete forms for each cat as there are still 13 needing homes. 

I have contacted the owner and asked her to fill all forms etc in.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

ok will wait to be emailed them, we don't find homes for animals though we find rescue placements only as we are not a rescue ourselves 
What's the story on them? are these cats that have just not been neutered and then bred and bred and they ended up with 19 cats or is this a hoarder? I only ask as you deal with the two completely different. With a Hoarder they often will not allow you to take out all of them at once so you have to do it slowly taking out a small group at a time but you can't leave taking out the next group too long otherwise there is a risk of them not allowing you back in:sad:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I only have limited information, the lady said she used to run a boarding cattery and will now find herself homeless in 3 to 4 weeks time.

How exactly 19 cats has arised i dont know but i know she has rehomed 4 of them over last weekend, 5 females are unspayed their ages are 18months (x2), 2 yrs old, 6yrs old and 8 yrs old, she has said she has cpl vouchers for the spaying. All males are neutered but she said she has 13 needing homes, 4 rehomed already but this leaves 2 unaccounted for which i dont have answers for these 2 left, maybe she is keeping these 2.

She does specify they go in pairs except 1 cat who can go on his own, describes some as shy others loveable and friendly. Medical conditions we are still waiting for a reply to this question.


----------



## CatsDomino (Oct 10, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> How about having a seriously disabled person in the home who screams and wails (very very loudly) throughout most of the night so that lodgers are not exactly lining the streets wanting to share ?
> 
> Good luck Catcoonz, I don't know much about cats but you seem a bit of an angel in disguise


So then use DLA for what it is there for - to pay for the extra costs associated with the disability, which in this case would be part of the rent.

Unless the disabled person is a child and then the house will be exempt from the removal of subsidy.

You're not seriously suggesting that everyone affected by this reduction in subsidy is disabled to the extent of the above, are you?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

CatsDomino said:


> So then use DLA for what it is there for - to pay for the extra costs associated with the disability, which in this case would be part of the rent.
> 
> Unless the disabled person is a child and then the house will be exempt from the removal of subsidy.
> 
> You're not seriously suggesting that everyone affected by this reduction in subsidy is disabled to the extent of the above, are you?


.......

It would be helpful if you made these posts in general chat , and not in a thread that is being used to try and urgently rehome 19 cats


----------

